# New Ultegra 6700 Review



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, new Ultegra birthed...looks good. Wonder if the brifters can be rebuilt : )

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2009/features/shimano_launch_new_ultegra09


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like Dure-Ace in different colour


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

keep the 107gs, i like my polished grey ice finish from the U-SL. Works well for every day groupset and looks great too. I think they made a mistake here, i think the polish silver was the look of old, with the ice grey looking better on most new frames. looks like the 6600s will stay on my training bike, no upgrade this year


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Seems stupid to drop the Ultegra 12-27 Cassettes.


----------

